# Sugar Gliders in News



## emrawkgrrl (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello fluffy fans!  
Saw this in the Daily Mirror yesterday and as I didn't see it posted anywhere I thought I would share it as it might be of interest to some of you.

Sugar glider: The new exotic pet dropping in on Britain - mirror.co.uk

*Sugar glider: The new exotic pet dropping in on Britain*









Strewth, it looks like walkies could soon be a thing of the past...
This is a sugar glider, the cute little possum that may soon vie for the crown of Britain's top pet.
It is native to Australia and was first bred in captivity in the US 10 years ago. You can now snap one up for £150 - and the craze is spreading like a bush fire.
Sian Bailey, from Southern Sugar Gliders in Southampton, said they bond well with humans and have a lively, inquisitive nature.
She said: "They are nocturnal so I let mine out every night so they can glide and stretch their legs. They require a lot of care and attention - far more than a cat or dog."

So if you fancy a pet with a difference, take the plunge...
200FT: THE DISTANCE THE ANIMALS CAN GLIDE
GLIDE: THEY USE MEMBRANES THAT STRETCH INTO A SQUARE
10 WEEKS: LENGTH OF TIME MOTHERS CARRY THEIR YOUNG
SWEET THEY GET THEIR NAME FROM A LOVE OF HONEY











So what do people think about articles like this in the national media, is it generally a good thing or bad thing?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Personally I think bad.

It brings exotics that aren't particularly easy to care for to the forefront of peoples attention. Which I believe will lead to alot of people impulse buying without the proper research done, then panicking when the animals get ill.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think it is disgraceful. To even compare suggies care to a cat or dog is ridiculous. They are more difficult yes but in much more complex way than the press have insinuated.

The rescue centres will surely see a massive increase in suggies over the coming year or 2 if this is a correct article.

Poor little suggies


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Was in the metro too. Did state about the noise, mess and big enclosure needs plus you need a group.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I cant get past the 'new exotic pet' spin they put on it.

They have been here for YEARS!

Stupid :censor: paper. Its always The Sun as well isnt it?? :bash:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> I cant get past the 'new exotic pet' spin they put on it.
> 
> They have been here for YEARS!
> 
> Stupid :censor: paper. Its always The Sun as well isnt it?? :bash:


They are becoming more popular so classed as pets now. Normally they are classed as oddity's in the papers eyes.


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

one of the girls at work was on about this today, I think it is gonna create more problems for us and the animals because people are going to go and buy one or more not realising the commitment needed to care for them properly, then as said the rescue centres are going to be inundated with unwanted suggies in about 3-6months time


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

have looked into them and they are quite demanding. going to w-s-m tomorrow to look at a pair and find out just how much time they demand to be cared for properly and if we have the time they need then will probably buy them but i dont think its anything that people should rush into and like any other animal should be researched and thought about because they will need this attention every day not every now and again


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

but the thing is the amount of kids and adults that have seen the article that will rush out and buy them.
If we want something we have the sense to research them first but when an animal is in the news there are a lot that buy wothout researching.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

moonlight said:


> but the thing is the amount of kids and adults that have seen the article that will rush out and buy them.
> If we want something we have the sense to research them first but when an animal is in the news there are a lot that buy without researching.


 yes i agree and that unfortunately is human nature. we are one of the most selfish animals on the planet


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

These are horrendous articles, it's already sent the amount of enquiries to breeders soaring - I just hope that they are responsible enough to put these impulse buyers right! It's totally irresponsible journalism!!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

BBC NEWS | England | Hampshire | Sugar gliders proving popular pet


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh dear this is very bad news.I hope the breeders put everyone straight on how complex Gliders are.... :whip:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I hope so too but sadly I don't think everyone is concerned as people like myself, lou lou and Tillie - all responsible breeders all being bombarded with daft questions! 

I had an email this morning from someone looking for gliders, I didn't get chance to reply, when I checked in the evening he had found some! So unfortunately I feel there's going to be some very unhappy and uncared for gliders out there, and that breaks my heart


----------



## emrawkgrrl (Sep 7, 2008)

moonlight said:


> but the thing is the amount of kids and adults that have seen the article that will rush out and buy them.
> If we want something we have the sense to research them first but when an animal is in the news there are a lot that buy wothout researching.


I bet there are a lot of kids that have seen these articles pestering their parents for a cute new pet for Christmas... And I bet that a lot of these parents cave in too..


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i think the main prob here is going to be people in apartments are going to think they will make a good small easy pet to keep but wont realize the noise and smell they can make i hope they dont become the next top pet for there sakes it makes them sound soooo i cant find the words but ie. (next top song next top movie now next top pet) its just going to be another passing craze it makes me so mad :devil:


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

i red this on the bus yesturday, in the metro paper. i actually riped the page out to show my dad when i got home.

dont think in any other papers they have been in have actaually said how hard they are to kept and bout them being in pair etc.

but the metro did (im not sayin its a good idea that they are in the paper and that, im just saying atleast they gave some advise on them!)

linky
Lame pet? Try a fling with this... | Metro.co.uk

i miss mine


----------



## miss_honey (Apr 13, 2008)

africa said:


> Oh dear this is very bad news.I hope the breeders put everyone straight on how complex Gliders are.... :whip:


Sadly my local pet shop makes out that they are easy to care for, and sells them on their own. He has one on its own next to loud birds and he was crabbing at me, when I looked at him(maybe her) its face was all crusty and it had bubbles coming out of its nose.

Makes you think doesnt it, if so called exotic pets hops cant care for them, they arent going to pass on the correct information. Which upstes me as I LOVE them


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Could you PM me the information on that shop, please? That glider sounds in desperate need of a vet!!!!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Jees - I'll second that! That glider is NOT healthy!!!


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

its such a terrible shame, these poor wee gliders its just tragic :'(


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I've sent a letter of complaint to the newspapers and I know a few other people have too (for all the good it will do!). THEY are the ones that have endangered the lives of god knows how many poor gliders!!!


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

emrawkgrrl said:


> So what do people think about articles like this in the national media, is it generally a good thing or bad thing?


definately bad. i have had every man and his dog at my door after 1 individual glider "10 weeks old please with bonding pouch so i can take it to the shops and the pub and show it to my mates. be like having a tiny monkey. cool!" 

not cool. i seriously think i may end up in jail before the year is out!!
(any1 want to babysit a kinkajou tilli'm freed?)


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> I think it is disgraceful. To even compare suggies care to a cat or dog is ridiculous. They are more difficult yes but in much more complex way than the press have insinuated.
> 
> The rescue centres will surely see a massive increase in suggies over the coming year or 2 if this is a correct article.
> 
> Poor little suggies


problem is sspca, rescue centres etc up here won't take them. i keep telling licensing authorities they need to do something and they really just don't give a F**K!!

yet, they say i'm irresponsible if i take rescues as i am "risking the health of my own animals" and if i say no i am told "if i cared about animal welfare i would take them because there is no-one else knowledgeable enough in the area". I can trace EVERY ANIMAL that leaves my shop and know where the rescues are coming from but because i'm a shop owner they won't listen to me. . . . apparently no amount of experience or qualifications count. obviously not, since we have people that cant keep a bloody corn snake alive selling whatever they want left right and centre and authorities turning a blind eye evrytime.

Maybe we're the idiots for caring about the animals and not the ££££ ???


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

scotshop said:


> definately bad. i have had every man and his dog at my door after 1 individual glider "10 weeks old please with bonding pouch so i can take it to the shops and the pub and show it to my mates. be like having a tiny monkey. cool!"
> 
> not cool. i seriously think i may end up in jail before the year is out!!
> (any1 want to babysit a kinkajou tilli'm freed?)


 
oooo me me i will :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

scotshop said:


> problem is sspca, rescue centres etc up here won't take them. i keep telling licensing authorities they need to do something and they really just don't give a F**K!!
> 
> yet, they say i'm irresponsible if i take rescues as i am "risking the health of my own animals" and if i say no i am told "if i cared about animal welfare i would take them because there is no-one else knowledgeable enough in the area". I can trace EVERY ANIMAL that leaves my shop and know where the rescues are coming from but because i'm a shop owner they won't listen to me. . . . apparently no amount of experience or qualifications count. obviously not, since we have people that cant keep a bloody corn snake alive selling whatever they want left right and centre and authorities turning a blind eye evrytime.
> 
> Maybe we're the idiots for caring about the animals and not the ££££ ???


 
I know exactly where ya coming from there your damned if you do an damned if you dont scenario :bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just had a talk like this with somebody today who thinks that if you own a shop, you need to think of the money aspect and not the animals. Cuz I said that when I get my own shop (am hoping to have my pet shop at some point), I will not be selling stupidly small cages and saying they are alright for any animal to live in permanently... Nor will I be selling check chain collars for dogs. *shrugs* I am too soft hearted, I suppose, and want to have a shop so I can improve the care of animals. There ya go.


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

was anything done about the sick glider in the shop


----------



## miss_honey (Apr 13, 2008)

I ahve pm'd Scot shop the place where the shop is.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

its soo irresponsible (sp?) for the papers to print that! but what do papers print thats ever correct anyway. i took one of my gliders to the vets the other day and the RECEPTIONIST went "ooo wow a sugar glider can i see can i seee!" i said sorry but its in a blacked out box for a reason as they stress very easily and see went "oo ok they make great pets for kids though dont they! ". 
Then after a 15min chat about how the papers are wrong and forgot to mention that they smell, bite and dont have control of their bowels or bladders. she went "hmmm they should belong in the wild, i cant belive they are taken from the wild" i had to explain again that they have been captive bred for years lol i gave up in the end:bash:
Cant wait till all the hype dies down, but doubt many sugar gliders will come through it without health issues:censor:
stu


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Email address of the idiot reporter IF YOU'D LIKE TO COMPLAIN - [email protected]


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> email address of the idiot reporter if you'd like to complain - [email protected]


 
done.


----------



## cuddles (Oct 7, 2006)

it should be called "the nemo effect"


----------



## victoriathake (Sep 24, 2008)

*Sugar Gliders - media myths*

Hi Guys,

I've read all your posts about the irresponsible journalism when it comes to having sugar gliders as pets and I think there is a real issue here that needs to be addressed.

I'm a researcher on The Wright Stuff, Five's daily news and current affairs discussion show. We have a vet coming on the show on Friday and it's given me the idea to discuss sugar gliders and the real issues that need to be addressed if you are having them as pets. The discussion would be about what potential owners need to consider before having them as pets and what the needs of the gliders are.

If anyone is interested in taking part (it will be a truthful, accurate and sensible discussion presided over by vet Joe Inglis that will give you the chance to perhaps save some animals from being bought for kids and then given up when the reality of them hits the owners) please email me asap [email protected] or contact me on 0207 985 1822.

Please put your address and a contact number on the email.

Many Thanks,

Victoria


----------



## Smally (May 18, 2008)

I'm in two minds, discussing this on your show will only bring more attention to the creatures, however it could show they are a hand full and should not be bought because they are cute.

I'll set the sky+ to record it. Dont fancy getting up before 9AM. :blush:


----------



## victoriathake (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi,

I see your point, but we will be going to great pains to stress the fact that the animals are not novelty toys and need a lot of care and attention.

As I said, our vet will be taking the discussion, so no incorrect information (of the sort reported in the papers) will be given out on air.

We're looking for someone to come into the studio in London.

Please reply asap if anyone can,

Victoria Thake
[email protected]
020 7985 1822


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I've replied to you on Sugar lumps.


----------

